
Pair Programming Is Not a Panacea (2014) - simonpure
http://www.mattgreer.org/articles/pair-programming-is-not-a-panacea/
======
triplesec
Some good conversations on pair programming and other related issues in this
thread.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285541)
The author posted the link in that discussion as an illistration, which is why
this was probably posted as salient.

